# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Chia sẻ bản quyền của Mach3

## plchmikeyword

-----------------------------------
Bâu giờ em ko share nữa ah.
----------------------------------

----------

biết tuốt, buithonamk42, CKD, cuong, ghoang, GOHOME, hienlinhbv, hoangmanh, huynhbacan, huyquynhbk, khangscc, legiao, Manh Design, Mạch Việt, Mạnh Tường, MINHAT, mpvmanh, ppgas, QUỐC TÚ, saudau, secondhand, thenhoi, tinhca, Tuấn, winstarvn

----------


## quocquan

chia se cho minh voi nhé ledtuongquan@gmail.com . cam on ban

----------


## GOHOME

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.


Bác cho xin một bản vào Tung.modaudio@gmail.com 
Tks nhiều .

----------


## plchmikeyword

Em gửi cho 1 số bác rồi nhé

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em gửi cho 1 số bác rồi nhé


Nếu được bác cho xin một bản nhé ! Email : vumanhtuong@gmail.com
Thanks !

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nếu được cho e xin 1 license với ạ. Email: tuxpi79@gmail.com

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em một bản bác ơi : locamteng@gmail.com

Thanks bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác cho e xin 1 key với. quynh.daohuy1990@gmail.com

----------


## CQV

bác cho e xin 1 bản với ( vuquangchu78@gmail.com ) thank bác !

----------


## plchmikeyword

em vừa gửi tiếp, bác nào chưa nhận được thì email cho e

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## vufree

Bác cho xin với nhé, cám ơn nhiều.
vufree@yahoo.com

----------


## plchmikeyword

> Bác cho xin với nhé, cám ơn nhiều.
> vufree@yahoo.com


đã sent cho bác nha

----------

vufree

----------


## vpopviet

Cho em xin một nửa nhe. 
Vpopviet@gmail.com
Thank chu thot nhieu

----------


## ppgas

Bác gửi cho em 1 bản với hen.
Ptlink24@gmail.com

Cảm ơn.

----------


## sieunhim

bác thớt cho em xin với nhé. email: vadablond@gmail.com
củm ơn bác nhều.

----------


## mactech

Bác cho em xin 1 bản, thanhpm.hcm@gmail.com .Cám ơn bác!

----------


## hienlinhbv

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.


Bác cho em xin với ạ. Hienlinhbv@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều..........

----------


## Nam CNC

gửi chi cho mệt , bác chủ ghi cái key lên đây , anh em tự download và cài key vào là chạy full bản quyền liền chứ gì , hãng nó có cấm share đâu , nó không thích ***** thôi

----------


## buithonamk42

Nếu được bác share cho em với nhé: buithonam@gmail.com
Thank bác

----------


## nzhuhu

Bạn vui lòng cho mình xin với nha. Cám ơn rất nhiều, email trungthaing@yahoo.com

----------


## plchmikeyword

em đã gửi cho các bác rồi nhé

----------


## dylan

cho mình xin với nhe.
khaclamphoto@yahoo.com
rất cảm ơn.

----------


## plchmikeyword

> cho mình xin với nhe.
> khaclamphoto@yahoo.com
> rất cảm ơn.


Check hàng trong mail bác nhé

----------


## dylan

> Check hàng trong mail bác nhé


vừa xin, chưa đầy 1p đã nhận được, vô cùng cảm ơn bạn nhé.

----------


## Truong2578

Cho xin một mail nhé bác chủ thướt.
Truong.nguyen2578@gmail.com

----------


## minhhung999

Cho e xin 1 bản với nhé: duongminhhung180685@gmail.com.    
tks anh

----------


## plchmikeyword

em da gui roi nhe

----------


## MINHAT

Cho mình xin với nhé. longtruongtang@yahoo.com.vn
Thanks bạn

----------


## quocquan

BAN GỬI LẠI CHO MÌNH NHÉ ledtuongquan367@gmail.com nhé cám ơn bạn

----------


## winstarvn

cho mình xin 1 key qua email longnguyen1116@gmail.com với 

cảm ơn bạn

----------


## secondhand

Cho mình xin nhé!
phulamvl@yahoo.com

----------


## phuocviet346

Nếu được cho mình xin với
Emal: phuocviet.nguyen@gmail.com

Cảm ơn !

----------


## Nam Long

Gửi cho em xin với
Email: nhlong2909@gmail.com
Thanks bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> gửi chi cho mệt , bác chủ ghi cái key lên đây , anh em tự download và cài key vào là chạy full bản quyền liền chứ gì , hãng nó có cấm share đâu , nó không thích ***** thôi


Mình thì mình đồng tình với ý kiến của bác nam, vừa khoẻ cho người cho vừa vui cho người xin. Nhất cử lưỡng tiện sao ko chơi.

----------


## plchmikeyword

Em vừa gửi cho các bác trên. em ko muốn bị black list như bác IVAN, nên bác nào xin thì em gửi a

----------


## cnclaivung

bác cho em xin một vé với...thienthuonghoa071979@gmail.com. cảm ơn bác rất nhiều

----------


## quocquan

[QUOTE=plchmikeyword;102629]Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.[/QUOT
minh dơnload ve roi cai dat the nao ban . minh linh moi mong ban thong cam

----------


## Minh Phúc

bác chủ cho e xin 1 key vào mail minhphuc0311@gmail.com
xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## hminhtq

Cho e đăng ký 1 slot mail: hminhtq@gmail.com

----------


## QUỐC TÚ

bác chủ cho em xin với ạ... em cảm ơn nhiều ạ...quoctudtmt@gmail.com

----------


## Totdo

Đăng ký một suất nhé mail : levancut@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## plchmikeyword

em đã gửi cho các bác :cnclaivung , Minh Phúc , hminhtq, QUỐC TÚ ,Totdo

----------

hminhtq, Minh Phúc

----------


## plchmikeyword

[QUOTE=quocquan;102803]


> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.[/QUOT
> minh dơnload ve roi cai dat the nao ban . minh linh moi mong ban thong cam


em cập nhật ở trang đầu, bác xem lại

----------


## tranhung123456

bác chủ cho xin cái link trên google drive để mọi người thưởng thức ra sao chứ kiểu như vầy tốn time tài nguyên 4um lắm

----------


## h-d

mình xin một key nhé bác chủ, dung_hitech@yahoo.com  thanks bác

----------


## vanlam1102

bác cho em xin với hjhj. em cám ơn bác nhiều.
vanlam1102@gmail.com

----------


## plchmikeyword

em đã gửi cho bác vanlam1102, h-d  và 1 số bác trong inbox

----------

h-d

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác cho mình xin 1 bản nha . ngockhanh051175@gmail.com
Cám ơn Bác rất nhiều.

----------


## cuong

me to  : camtaansu@yahoo.com.vn   0974455996

----------


## ghoang

Bác cho em xin 1 bản nhé: giangxuanhoang@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác n*o cần. Có thể s* dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác n*o cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.
> 
> -------------------
> Các bác copy file license v*o thư mục c*i đặt Mach3: v* dụ C:\Mach3 nhâ


 bác gởi em với. Gmail: quachviethai12c1c@gmail.com

----------


## haipn44

Cho mình với luongquochai@gmail.com

----------


## mpvmanh

Thanks bác trước, cho em xin 1key: manhcncpart@gmail.com

----------


## manipul

Cho em xin 1 key với nhe, cam ơn bác: anhquan083@gmail.com

----------


## plchmikeyword

Em da gui cho cac bac: quangkhanh, cuong, ghoang , Quach Viet Hai , haipn44 , mpvmanh, manipul

----------


## cestlavie

> Em da gui cho cac bac: quangkhanh, cuong, ghoang , Quach Viet Hai , haipn44 , mpvmanh, manipul


Gửi cho mình với nhé!

----------


## huynhbacan

cho em 1 bản với, cám ơn anh nhiều ạ. phungsitran@gmail.com

----------


## legiao

Cho em xin một bản với bác ơi llegiao8@gmail.com

----------


## luctranpro

Bạn cho mình xin mach3 bản quyền với nha. 
Cho vào mail luctranpro (gmail) cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## plchmikeyword

em đã sent cho các bác legiao  và luctranpro

----------


## Manh Design

Em xin 1 xuất vào mâil: manhdesign@gmail.com.

Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều

----------


## preaphi

cảm ơn anh

----------


## Thaihamy

Bác nào nhận được rồi cho e xin 1 bản vào 
"Ngoanhtuan1979hcm@gmail.com"
Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------

tran1804

----------


## quocanhcgd

Bác nào nhận được cho em xin 1 bản với ạ
quocanhcgd@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## vopminh

Bạn cho mình xin key nhé, vopminh@yahoo.com
Cảm ơn nhé.

----------


## hoahong102

Mình xin 1 key nhé! thank bạn

----------


## Avenger

cho mình xin với nhé
do chưa đủ post nên bạn thêm @ giúp mình nha
lk120892 gmail.com

cảm ơn.

----------


## plchmikeyword

Em đã gửi cho bác Ngoanhtuan1979hcm@gmail.com, bác hoahong102 gửi cho em cái mail nhé. Mấy bác sau mới lập nick để xin, em xin phép ko share nhé.

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Chào Bác, Bác còn chia sẻ nữa không? Nếu có cho em xin vào mail ngophutuan188@gmail.com với ạ. Em cảm ơn!

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.
> 
> -------------------
> Các bác copy file license vào thư mục cài đặt Mach3: ví dụ C:\Mach3 nha


Uk, Chia sẽ cho mình với nha... 
vietgialong9999@gmail.com

Thank...

----------


## Kiến

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.
> 
> -------------------
> Các bác copy file license vào thư mục cài đặt Mach3: ví dụ C:\Mach3 nha


Cho mình xin email của bạn nhé. Thanks

----------


## elkun24

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.
> 
> -------------------
> Các bác copy file license vào thư mục cài đặt Mach3: ví dụ C:\Mach3 nha


Bác share cho e vào mail luukhanh91@gmail.com với. Cảm ơn bác nhiều ạ.

----------


## thenhoi

> Em có bản quyền Mach3, chia sẻ cho bác nào cần. Có thể sử dụng thoải mái với tất cả các phiên bản Mach3. Bác nào cần inbox hoặc gmail: plchmikeyword. Rất vui được giao lưu với các bác.
> 
> -------------------
> Các bác copy file license vào thư mục cài đặt Mach3: ví dụ C:\Mach3 nha


chào bác . như bác nói có thể cho e xin 1 slot đc ko ạ

----------


## thenhoi

cho e xin 1 slot vào    clkp91@gmail.com 

thanks bác nhiều

----------


## mtsy2009

> -----------------------------------
> Bâu giờ em ko share nữa ah.
> ----------------------------------


Chào Bác, share cho mình nhé, cám ơn nhiều. (maitienanh@gmail.com)

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cho mình xin 1 key ngocbh32@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## vvn

Bác cho mình xin 1 key với.
vincentvunguyen@gmail.com
Xin cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## pulse&dir

> chào bác . như bác nói có thể cho e xin 1 slot đc ko ạ


Bác gửi cho em với địa chỉ mail em: loct49@gmail.com

----------


## anhcos

Các mem đọc #1 đi, bác chủ có share nữa đâu.

Mod ơi, close topic dùm.

----------


## tran1804

> Em đã gửi cho bác Ngoanhtuan1979hcm@gmail.com, bác hoahong102 gửi cho em cái mail nhé. Mấy bác sau mới lập nick để xin, em xin phép ko share nhé.


Bác ơi cho em xin phần mềm Mach3 với! Bác gửi vào email giúp em: trannamthang184@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## tran1804

> chào bác . như bác nói có thể cho e xin 1 slot đc ko ạ


Bác ơi đã có phần mềm chưa? cho em xin phần mềm Mach3 với! Bác gửi vào email giúp em: trannamthang184@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## tran1804

> Bác share cho e vào mail luukhanh91@gmail.com với. Cảm ơn bác nhiều ạ.



Bác ơi đã có phần mềm chưa? cho em xin phần mềm Mach3 với! Bác gửi vào email giúp em: trannamthang184@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## tran1804

> Bác nào nhận được rồi cho e xin 1 bản vào 
> "Ngoanhtuan1979hcm@gmail.com"
> Cảm ơn nhiều.


Bác ơi đã có phần mềm chưa? cho em xin phần mềm Mach3 với! Bác gửi vào email giúp em: trannamthang184@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## tran1804

> Em xin 1 xuất vào mâil: manhdesign@gmail.com.
> 
> Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều


Bác ơi đã có phần mềm chưa? cho em xin phần mềm Mach3 với! Bác gửi vào email giúp em: trannamthang184@gmail.com. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------

